# Toro 726te (6000) 2 stage 2 stroke



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

A very rare model that was offered circa 2005. 

For collectors and enthusiasts this model and a Subaru-powered Ariens Compact 22 might be the top machines to have for the "modern" category


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That is a very race critter but it sounded from what I had read up on it that it was very good at moving snow.


----------



## jimd2 (Sep 19, 2017)

726te for sale scranton craigslist


----------

